# Standard poodle breeder in Northeast but...



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm sure you'll be told to contact the pca rep in your area. but i'll throw a couple of names on the table of breeders i've come across while browsing the internet. i can't vouch personally for any of them and others may have more (for good or ill) to tell you. these are just breeders in your area i stumbled upon and would want to talk to if i were looking for a standard: robin hill in new jersey and desjardins in hamburg ny. both have web sites.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Winter said:


> I'm trying to find a spoo breeder (would like to find a small standard) in the NY/NJ/CT/PA/MA general area. Thing is, I am far less concerned with color etc of the pup than a specific personality.


IMO that's exactly as it should be, temperament and health above color!  But you can indeed get "the whole package." What kind of temperament/personality are you interested in, are you looking for a poodle to do competition sports with, therapy work, a laid back (or not!) pet?


Winter said:


> Any suggestions of breeders to try?


Knowing a bit more about the kind of temperament you desire will help members better guide you to specific breeders. 

You might consider reaching out to the Poodle Club of America breeder referral person. She will know about litters on the ground and others that may be planned in your geographic area of interest.
Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time 

Another contact, The Watchung (NJ) Poodle Club breeder referral person.
Wolfgang Hahn
(212) 423-9295
[email protected]

Also in New Jersey, William Penn Poodle Club Pauline Branca 610-279-6712.

Just a starting point of those sure to be helpful. Other members, standard poodle owners among, will be by to help you soon. I live in New Jersey and have miniature poodle from a New Jersey breeder. There are some great poodle clubs in the tristate area, you might want to attend a club meeting or show. That's how I go hooked on poodles years back. Good luck with your search! :clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Also check out Linda Hamilton in New Jersey. You can find her through the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater NY. She is their breeder referral person and breeds spoos herself (Sheherazade, sp?). She has made her reputation breeding spoos that are "easy to live with." If you want a spoo on the smaller side specifically look at Amandi in NE Pennsylvania. Lily's mom is an Amandi dog. Lily is on the small side and I have seen other dogs out of her kennel that are not over sized. She has a web site, but prefers phone calls.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Mark and Delana Severs, Madela poodles in Connecitcut are wonderful. They are heavily involved in the local poodle club and showing, if they don't have a planned litter they will know who does.


----------



## Winter (Sep 15, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> IMO that's exactly as it should be, temperament and health above color!  But you can indeed get "the whole package." What kind of temperament/personality are you interested in, are you looking for a poodle to do competition sports with, therapy work, a laid back (or not!) pet?


I'm looking for a calm, laid-back, really sweet, gentle (gentle is a big one as I have a really small toy), "easy" girl. The kind of dog who, when doing something she oughtn't and you say "Aa aa!", she stops what she was doing and comes over with a wag. I work with dogs every day, some difficult, and don't want to come home to a tough dog too. My toy is as I just described - always was - and while I know pups will be pups and not always easy of course, I'd still like to find that sweet, calm, "easy" spoo. 

Size-wise, yeah, would really like to find a small spoo. Color-wise, in a perfect world, would love a red or even apricot, silver, or even mismark or parti. But again - I'm really open color-wise because of that personality thing.  Just having trouble finding breeders who wait to either "assign" pups or let people pick until they are old enough to truly see personality. 

Thank you guys for all the suggestions so far, too. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Winter*: You may want add Dr. Nola Mahoney,*** Firebook Poodles (NJ) to your search list. I think you might like the temperament of her standards. As for their size, that you can discuss with her. She is extremely kind and uber helpful, so maybe consider her as a possible resource. Home - Firebrook Poodles :clover:

***She has my *silver* mini's sire. Feel free to mention "Cabryn Chagall" if you contact her.:dog:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You have gotten some great suggestions so far, and I completely agree that temperament is more important than color. The only thing that I would add is that if you can evaluate the temperaments of the parent dogs (especially the mom) and the objectives of the breeders, you might be able to pick a litter that is more likely to have the temperament that you want. For example, if the breeder is trying to breed for agility, they are probably not going to produce the calm pet that you want. On the other hand, if the breeder talks about their dogs having calm temperaments and/or being good for therapy dogs, then that's probably a better bet. Of course, there will be a range of temperaments within the litter, but calm parents are likely to produce pups that are also calm. I strongly recommend meeting the breeder and the parent dogs before making a decision.


----------



## Winter (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! I did talk to a couple of breeders today and happily found that neither of them decide which puppy goes to whom until they are temperament tested! Now, decisions decisions!

Can't tell you how much I appreciate the help! :hug:


----------

